#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-11
<JonathanD> Morning
<InHisName> No fair, I was up early to say Morning first and you beat me anyway, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hehe :)
<JonathanD> InHisName: good try, anyway ;)
<rmg51> worse, JonathanD is up to his old tricks and kicked me out before he said good morning  :P
<JonathanD> heh :P
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> anyhow..... morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Kicking people while they're still sleeping.......   now that's getting LOW
<rmg51> the second time was while I was awake :-/
<JonathanD> darn.
<rmg51> and just long enough to say good morning without getting a response from me :'(
<JonathanD> all part of the plan
<JonathanD> muhahahhahaha
<JonathanD> I need someone to talk about ubuntu pa at fosscon.
<JonathanD> Just for a few minutes.
<rmg51> that's JonathanD way of letting some one other then me be the first to respond
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> morning SamuraiAlba
<InHisName> How about an open source bacon talk ?
<SamuraiAlba> OSB?
<SamuraiAlba> nice
<SamuraiAlba> I need to find a new place to live by the 31st.  This SUCKS ASS
<JonathanD> yes, open source bacon.
<JonathanD> start the openbacon project
<ChinnoDog> I found a new place to live. Not having furniture sucks pretty badly too.
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> how am I here.
 * JonathanD has no dns
<JonathanD> thats how
<InHisName> Need furniture in DC, ChinnoDog ?    I had several friends check classified for "garage" sales at the Watergate.
<InHisName> Seems they found gov't execs. assigned to Europe or other parts and they needed to dump their furniture at end of garage sale.  He got a 20K liv rm group for $600 if he could haul it out in 1 hour.  He did.
<SamuraiAlba> gonna get arrested, today
<SamuraiAlba> My aunt just trashed my grandmothers house.
<SamuraiAlba> DRUNK
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going there to deal with her.
<JonathanD> oh dear...
<SamuraiAlba> afk
<JonathanD> updated fosscon speaker list here: http://fosscon.org/speakers
<PennBot> Title: FOSSCON - Free and Open Source Software Conferencespeakers « Fosscon (at fosscon.org)
<SamuraiAlba> Back
<SamuraiAlba> As much as I WANTED to go down there, grammie said she was calling the police and will call AGAIN if I come down there in a rage
<SamuraiAlba> the Athlon 7750 BE system got SMASHED by my aunt, claiming my uncle was using it to set up dates to cheat on her.
<SamuraiAlba> She even smashed the monitor...
<SamuraiAlba> *sigh*
<SamuraiAlba> 1920x1080 progressive...
<waltman> classy
<BeckySanderlin_x> venting
<BeckySanderlin_x> gotta get that anger out
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, Beckers!
 * BeckySanderlin_x waves
<SamuraiAlba> And I'm single now, too LOL
<waltman> Not having furniture does make it easier to move, though :)
<BeckySanderlin_x> being single is where its at SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> really?  How so, Becky?
<jthan> erstazi: thanks again
<SamuraiAlba> Will be going to Fosscon :)
<SamuraiAlba> Son ticked me off with his antics, so he's grounded
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: you have a kid?  Is a little tyke ?
<SamuraiAlba> 13 this 23rd
<waltman> Force him to come to fosscon!
<jthan> Is it normal to have some bad blocks on a drive? I have never actually seen a "clean" badblocks test
<waltman> yes
<waltman> My impression is that there are so many blocks on modern drives that it's cheaper and easier to accept that there will be some small number of bad blocks and just map over them.
<jthan> That's kinda the way I figured.
<InHisName> It's been that way from the very begining, jthan.   I had 60Meg disk from '89, used special way to reformat to 83Mb and there were 2.5x the bad blocks as when 60Megs.   7 sectors vs 17 sectors.  There used to be tools to 'repair' those bad blocks but when the price fell below $10/Meg, it became less bothersome to just forever skip the bad stuff even if fixable.
<jthan> It really does make sense.
<andrew> yikes, "$10/Meg"
<andrew> hrm.. that would make one click of the shutter of my camera cost ~$150
<SamuraiAlba> Gonna make him go to Fosscon :)
<waltman> that'll teach him!
<InHisName> Is he a tech-no-weenie ?   Or is that a turn off for him?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: you do that :)
<erstazi> jthan: no problem, just like the status so it gets more people to view it
<ChinnoDog> hi x_hochiBisjeK
<JonathanD> fosscon!
<x_hochiBisjeK> hallo ChinnoDog , how are u
<TheEvilPhoenix> *explodes as he enters*
<TheEvilPhoenix> sup people
<x_hochiBisjeK> sup TheEvilPhoenix
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh not much
<TheEvilPhoenix> just trying to beat Windows with rm -rf
<TheEvilPhoenix> but failing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-12
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> 11 days.
<rmg51> will have to continue to think about it
<JonathanD> sponsors and speakers updated.
<rmg51> JonathanD, your starting to sound like a bot :P
<JonathanD> You will be assimilated.
<rmg51> best reason to stay far, far away from you :-/
<InHisName> Without self appointed promoters where would fosscon be ?
<rmg51> in your backyard? :-D
<JonathanD> rmg51: I can't help but get a little excited this close in :)
<rmg51> hug a teddy bear maybe that will calm you down a little
<JonathanD> If only I had one...
<rmg51> Christmas is coming :-[
<rmg51> maybe even a birthday?
<JonathanD> Birthday is after christmas
<rmg51> that's still two chances
<InHisName> there's always taking your master card to build-a-bear store and get your own bear.
<rmg51> or any good toy store
<InHisName> bet then they're just cheap cheezy bears
<InHisName> but
<rmg51> craft shows are also good places to find non-cheezy teddy bears
<rmg51> breakfast time
<InHisName> b'fast done, now what ?
<teddy-dbear> sit there and look stupid? :-*
 * InHisName sits there looking at stupid bear
<teddy-dbear> works for me
<ChinnoDog> comcast--
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-13
<InHisName> FIRST good morning everyone
<rmg511> JonathanD:  is up to his old tricks again ;-)
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning you 2 early birds,  JonathanD and rmg51
<x_hochiBisjeK> its 9am
<andrew> it's 9:11
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<InHisName> It's 9:14 here right now.
<JonathanD> 10 days!
<teddy-dbear> dang JonathanDbot :P
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: keep that up, I'll write a script for it :P
<JonathanD> that does hours
<teddy-dbear> just like a bot :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-14
<jthan> Hey everyone
<TheEvilPhoenix> enoyreve yeH
<jthan> Alright, well.. backwards is one way to do it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> hows things
<jthan> They're going.  Looking for some kind of project to pick up.
<TheEvilPhoenix> what type of project
<jthan> I don't know. I have to start working with PHP to get it back into my head, then I have to create a secure login for a website I'm working on. I want to password protect certain pages.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> nine days
<JonathanD> yes indeed
<rmg51> thought I'd beat you to it this morning :-D
<JonathanD> I noticed :p
<JonathanD> not nearly enough time.
<rmg51> there is never enough time
<JonathanD> indeed
<JonathanD> I think I'll run in cirlces for the next 9 days.
<JonathanD> that'll help
<JonathanD> We're at 100, btw.
<JonathanD> Still time for everyone who isn't coming to come!
<JonathanD> and get a chance at winning a mysterious metal briefcase.
<InHisName> If I do NOT come, will you guarantee that I cannot win a mysterious metal briefcase ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> btw,  good morning all
<JonathanD> and of course, whatever is inside it.
<JonathanD> There COULD be a cheeseburger in there.
<JonathanD> Or a ninja.
<JonathanD> Or even a very tiny banjo.
<InHisName> a six week old cheezburger ?   Uggh
<JonathanD> perhaps!
<JonathanD> (but probably not)
<InHisName> Here's an interesting guess/idea for the contents:
<InHisName> a baker's dozen DVDs containing FOSS that replaces over one million dollars retail of the 1000 most popular applications that runs on the OS that we shall not name here.
<JonathanD> nope
<JonathanD> it's a "thing"
<JonathanD> not "media"
<Pici> I didn't realize that FOSSCON was in Philly
<teddy-dbear> it's all JonathanDs fault :-D
<JonathanD> Pici: fosscon is in philly.
<Pici> JonathanD: Yes.  I realize that now.
<JonathanD> in NINE days.
<JonathanD> will you be there, Pici
<Pici> JonathanD: I think so
<waltman> PHOSSCON
<ChinnoDog> What is that site that is like pastebin for images?
<pleia2> imagebin
<ChinnoDog> ah. Thanks!
<andrew> jedijf: chumby one http://www.woot.com/ [wootoff]
<PennBot> Title: Woot® : One Day, One Deal™ (at www.woot.com)
<andrew> too late
<JonathanD> why can't it be on friday.
<andrew> close enough, i'm leaving work at 11am tomorrow anyways
<waltman> I'd pay $19.99 to *not* have a fathead tron thingy on my wall.
<pleia2> aw, I missed chumby one :(
<pleia2> but really I wanted the squishy chumby
<jedijf> andrew: damn...i am on route so in office at 2am....
<jedijf> i shoul have looked
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-15
<jthan> Shazam!
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> how many days ;-)
<JonathanD> EIGHT DAYS.
<JonathanD> Sound the alarm!
<JonathanD> It's always exciting every morning to wake up and see how many new registrations there are.
<rmg51> :-[
<ChinnoDog> YAWN
<teddy-dbear> YAWN YAWN
<ChinnoDog> yay for Starbucks
<rhpot1991> yay for my own tea :)
<InHisName> good morning JonathanD,   are you past one digit of registration?   More than two digits yet ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: 105.
<InHisName> How soon to hit 4 ?  Day # 3 ?  was last year > 999 ?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> we won't hit 4 :p
<JonathanD> our space can't handle 1,000 people anyway.
<waltman> JonathanD: That seems like a good number.
<waltman> big, but not too big.
<waltman> (that's what she said)
<JonathanD> waltman: assuming they all show
<JonathanD> someone told me 80% is normal for free events
<JonathanD> I'd like to see 100 peeps actually show up, thats about perfect.
<JonathanD> got stuff from oreilly yesterday.
<JonathanD> Buy one ebook, get one free.
<InHisName> now for some 'free' time to read them all.
<JonathanD> InHisName: these are promo codes.
<JonathanD> TO give out at fosscon
<JonathanD> a bucketload of them (I presume it's enough for everyone though I've not counted)
<InHisName> Now if you could hand out a bottle of five spare hours to add to my 24  so I could get more done in one of my days......     :-D
<ChinnoDog> With new fb groups format you can add other people to a group? hmm
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't even ask..
<x_hochiBisjeK> :(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-16
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> yes
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> I wish I had some bacon
<JonathanD> mmm bacon
<ChinnoDog> maybe when I get to philly
<JonathanD> when are you going to philly?
<ChinnoDog> arrive in less than 2hrs
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> I'll be down there this afternoon, I think
<ChinnoDog> I am sitting in a train
<JonathanD> 7 days.
<rmg51> morning earlybirds :-[
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<ChinnoDog>  yay, earlier train. been to 30th st, now leaving.
<ChinnoDog> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> good morning all
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Philly has lots of bacon.
<waltman> Head to Reading Terminal Market. The Amish there know their bacon.
<x_hochiBisjeK> *ywan*
 * InHisName yawns also
 * rmg51 wants to crawl back into bed
<Irishmanluke> Reading Terminal Market, sweet, you know I used to live in Reading, not that that really has much to do with Reading Terminal Market
<x_hochiBisjeK> i said in my mind, REEDing? why is he REEDing terminal MERkat?
<x_hochiBisjeK> i really need to wake up
<rmg51> I really need to go back to sleep :-D
<ChinnoDog> waltman:  had no time for that, but I do like that market. Only place I can get a shawarma that is anything like what I used to eat in Jeddah.
<Irishmanluke> linking problems
<JonathanD> 107
<JonathanD> 108
<JonathanD> 109
<rmg51> dang bot :P
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> Does not compute.
<JonathanD> Does not compute.
<rmg51> a bot that can only add
<JonathanD> rmg51: some number of people 1 larger than last time.
<rmg51> 110 :-D
<JonathanD> rmg51: one more than that now
<rmg51> 111
<JonathanD> and now one more.
<rmg51> 112
<JonathanD> I think rmg51 is a bot  guys.
<rmg51> sometimes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-17
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hello rmg51!
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> still 112.
<rmg51> it's early yet
<rmg51> and you still have 6 days before the big event
<rmg51> counting today
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> I hope we have enough chairs.
<rmg51> standing room only! :-D
<JonathanD> well, we have 140
<JonathanD> but we have to split them up
<JonathanD> so the keynote may well be standing room only.
<JonathanD> either that or "everyone grab a chair!"
<JonathanD> Going to try to scare up a last minute sponsorship this week and get tomato pie.
<jedijf> tomato pie \o/
<jedijf> JonathanD: i wouldn't sweat lunch type stuff, the local businesses would appreciate the saturday rush
<JonathanD> I suppose :P
<jedijf> there's a little joint right across the street and cocoos bar and grill around the corner
<jedijf> coccos
<JonathanD> we might overrun the place across the street.
<jedijf> coccos isn't bad
<JonathanD> going down today to drop off stuff.
<JonathanD> Ya know. I need someone to bring some logs.
<JonathanD> like, fireplace logs
<JonathanD> maybe I can find some today.
<jedijf> http://www.barfinder.com/listings/Coco-s-56953-details.aspx
<PennBot> Title: Coco's 112 S 8th St Philadelphia, PA - BarFinder.com (at www.barfinder.com)
<JonathanD> jedijf: how well do you know the area?
<JonathanD> Think you could help me a bit with the printouts? I'm going to put maybe 4 local places on them.
<jedijf> JonathanD: yeah, no prob, i'll get to it soon, trying to get caught up on some work emails
<jedijf> i need to see if hive is going to do the open house on sunday too
<jedijf> and the hours
<jedijf> and if anybody needs any jewelry it's a homerun :P
<JonathanD> they told me they were.
<waltman> JonathanD: there's roughly 100 places to eat within a 5-10 minute walk
<jedijf> waltman: i am getting hungry just looking/thinking about it!!!
<waltman> maybe 200!
<jedijf> JonathanD: waltman's right, it boils down to go any direction, find /somewhere/ to eat or drink
<jedijf> plus if we name the good spots, where will we go?
<jedijf> rmg51: you doing fosscon?
<rmg51> prolly not
<rmg51> still can't make up my mund
<rmg51> what's a mund?
<waltman> jedijf: Easy -- we name the BAD spots!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<JonathanD> rmg51: yes, yes you are.
<JonathanD> teddy said he wants to go
<rmg51> JonathanD: Teddy can go anyplace he wants
<rmg51> all he has to do is find a way to get there
<rmg51> I may have to take Mom places on Sat.
<waltman> Take Mom to FOSSCON!
<rmg51> if you baby sit her ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-09
<x1k> heyyo
<InHisName> Hidy Ho
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<jedijf> countdown to HOPE \o/
<pleia2> jedijf: is -us-pa doing a special thing at fosscon? (I seem to recall some ubuntu health clinic plans or something)
<pleia2> and added to planet http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12082003&postcount=65
<JonathanD> pleia2: theres an ubuntu room run by us-[a
<JonathanD> us-pa, even
<pleia2> what will happen in the ubuntu room?
<JonathanD> Ubuntu things :D
<pleia2> okie :)
<JonathanD> pleia2: install and troubleshooting assistance.
<JonathanD> Last I heard, anyway.
<pleia2> should put details from the announcement on plug list on the site, the "fosscon 2012 announcement" is pretty old
<JonathanD> I'm planning on sending one Weds.
<JonathanD> at the one month mark.
<JonathanD> Today I have in depth hat negotiations.
<JonathanD> (we're getting fosscon baseball caps.)
<pleia2> i meant, put this on the website: http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2012-05/msg00130.html
<JonathanD> Good idea.
<pleia2> it's better than the current info :)
 * pleia2 getting some fosscon stuff together so she can write blog post while offline on plane
<jedijf> pleia2: Ubuntu Village - featuring an all day installfest and other stuff - with ZERO replies on forum and ml
<JonathanD> Done.
<jedijf> maybe even build your own Linux laptop and take home!!! Desktops too, possible.
<jedijf> possibly
<JonathanD> pleia2: you should add that to your post, drive some attention to it.
<pleia2> JonathanD: I can't figure out how to read the rest of that post
<JonathanD> jedijf: replies in general, or for volunteers.
<pleia2> I think it needs a title?
<JonathanD> Hold on...
<JonathanD> wp is being very sluggish this morning.
<jedijf> JonathanD: both - but lots read and lurk
<jedijf> i'll add more after HOPE, it's still a little early
<JonathanD> I should bump up the cutoff on length too
<JonathanD> pleia2: title fixed.
<pleia2> jedijf: once you post about the ubuntu village on the pennsylvania blog I'll be sure that gets into ubuntu weekly newsletter too
<pleia2> JonathanD: yay!
<jedijf> pleia2: maybe i'll even do an irc FOSSCON planning meeting to give report page some play ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<jedijf> maybe we'll do a ras pi ubu image hack event in the village too (i need a reason to f with core)
<jedijf> since ssweeny's dragging his feet.........
<ssweeny> who's doing what in to what now?
<jedijf> oh snap, the employees are ganging up
<jedijf> it there a button for that or something?
<jedijf> *is
<pleia2> hah
<rmg51> it's called a trigger
<rmg51> just point and pull
<jedijf> mitch altman put the gun range across from hive in his flickr pool for the event :)
<jedijf> in case you need to practice, before you pull
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-10
<x1k> good evening pa loco
<teddy-dbear> o/
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: ping
<waltman> MutantTurkey: pong
<waltman> scp your files to ~/public_html
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> thanks :-)
<waltman> just like any other linux/apache box :)
<MutantTurkey> another question - how long does that stay u?
<MutantTurkey> I didn't realize any other  boxes did that
<waltman> I don't understand your question.
<MutantTurkey> how long before accounts get removed
<waltman> Are you still working at Drexel?
<waltman> Whenever Gaylord gets around to it.
<waltman> You'll presumably have an account at Temple, right?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> I do
<MutantTurkey> and I am
<MutantTurkey> unfortunately the gig is ending soon
<MutantTurkey> at the end of the summer unless I can convince Dr. Breen or another professor to pay me to do something else
<waltman> Well, certainly your account is safe until September.
<waltman> I'm guessing you'll have at least 6 months after that.
<MutantTurkey> awesome
<MutantTurkey> another question - can I have user cron job?
<MutantTurkey> jobs?
<waltman> He said my account will likely stay up indefinitely, so long as I don't abuse it.
<waltman> I've never tried.
<MutantTurkey> okay thanks
<waltman> but I guess it would probably work. crontab(1).
<waltman> most apache instances let you put your own files under ~/public_html
<waltman> You'll probably be restricted to static files
<MutantTurkey> awesome
<MutantTurkey> I just need to put some basic stuff up
<MutantTurkey> waltman: thanks
<MutantTurkey> alls well
<waltman> yay
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<x1k> whats everyone up to?
 * jedijf was stuck in traffic
<argv_turk> yuck
<jthan> If I put a script in my crontab with @reboot, will it truly only run on a reboot or will it run on a cold start as well? I'd like to run a script to start irssi/screen every time my linode is restarted
<jthan> I mean.. I guess there is always the option to make an init script, but..
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-11
<IdleOne> I have no idea but that does sound possible
<x1k> oh yeah?
<x1k> :-)
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Monring.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning already?
<JonathanD> Yup
<waltman> huh
<waltman> seems like it happens nearly everyday
<ChinnoDog> You know it by the smell of bacon
<x1k> are we still looking for a team reporter? i'm looking for ways to contribute to PA LoCo from rural PA :-)
<JonathanD> jedijf: ^^
<JonathanD> x1k: are you coming to fosscon?
<x1k> I am planning on it
<JonathanD> Cool.
<JonathanD> You can report on that then, if it's a yes :P
<MutantTurkey> lllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey!
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<x1k> lol
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<JonathanD> Nothing much.
<MutantTurkey> got pancakes for breakfast
<MutantTurkey> was rather delicious
<x1k> mm
<MutantTurkey> georges lunch truck by drexel has good food
<x1k> haven't eaten in 24 hours... about to tear up a wing buffet lol
<MutantTurkey> crazy lol
<MutantTurkey> who is x1k
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Interesting. The only breakfast items I ever got from the Drexel trucks was egg+cheese+pig on a hoagie roll
<waltman> pig usually was bacon, but occasionally I'd get sausage or ham just to for some variety.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah i went with pancakes toda
<MutantTurkey> useually I get sausage egg and cheese with ketchup and honey mustard
<waltman> interesting choice of condiments
<MutantTurkey> very good
<MutantTurkey> makes it very rummy
<MutantTurkey> yummy;
<waltman> I go with salt, pepper and hot sauce
<waltman> We kept a bottle of Sriracha in the lab
<waltman> Also some good soy sauce
<waltman> It's amazing the difference that good sriracha and good soy sauce can make to mediocre truck chinese food
<jedijf> more than a reporter we need stuff to report
<jedijf> do stuff
<jedijf> it will get reported
<MutantTurkey> wait waht
<MutantTurkey> oh
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> had to read the convo
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<ChinnoDog> GOBBLE
<MutantTurkey> GOBBLE BITCH
<MutantTurkey> sorry
<ChinnoDog> Gotta put a quarter in the swear jar now
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * ChinnoDog eats rye toast
<MutantTurkey> blah
<MutantTurkey> crappy documentation<<<<<
<Pici> better or worse than no documentation?
<MutantTurkey> worse
<MutantTurkey> but bad docs usually means bad code
<pleia2> no it doesn't
<Pici> Not necessarily, but the two do often go hand in hand.
<pleia2> a lot of really awesome programmers are useless at documenting and they don't always have teams with good documenters, they are very different skillsets
<Pici> But then again there are a number of bad things well documented.
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: with a library things are a bit different.
<Pici> (I was just reading the PHP - Fractal of Bad Design article yesterday)
<MutantTurkey> Pici: how was that?
<MutantTurkey> Java is pretty well documented
<MutantTurkey> wow! this remaster of Glenn Miller is really really impressive
<Pici> MutantTurkey: It made be extremely happy that I have not spent any significant amount of time using or learning php.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: I guess we've just had very different experiences
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: I suppose so
<MutantTurkey> I don't mean perfect documentation, i don't mean detailed documentation, but when documenation is competely non-existant or references stuff that only you would know if you worked on the project, it becomes a waste of time
<Pici> "poorly documented" isn't always an easy thing to measure too.
<MutantTurkey> I mean it is when they just don't even care about their code
<MutantTurkey> hand you a hard drive and say "ok al lthe stuff is there so just work on it, btw i am moving to california and will sparsely answer emails"
<jthan> If you guys can take the time to help me out with a research project that would be awesome. I created a 3 minute survey I am using to collect data. www.jonathandemasi.com
<jthan> Pass it along, too, if you feel so inclined!
<jthan> TIA
<ChinnoDog> jthan: What are you doing with this data?
<ChinnoDog> Historical records show that periods of global warming are followed by rapid drops in temperature. I wish that would happen so everyone would shut up about global warming
<jthan> ChinnoDog: Basically seeing if there is a relationship between level of education/impact by natural disasters and one's subscription to the theory
<ChinnoDog> Your poll doesn't ask about our subscription to the theory
<ChinnoDog> It asks if we think global warming is a problem.
<jthan> Truth.
<jthan> My wording was bad ^ up there
<jthan> We have limited resources/time so it's the best we can do. We are being graded moreso on our process/analysis than the actual topic and such
<ChinnoDog> I think almost everyone agrees it is a problem, but not everyone agrees we are causing it.
<jthan> Most people dont' think we're causing it. Silly bunch
<IdleOne> I took the survey. I am a little insulted that Canada was not listed as a US State.
<TheLordOfTime> lolwut?
<IdleOne> I'm used to American students not having any clue that Canada is a separate country.
<IdleOne> So I expect that it be listed as a state
<IdleOne> jthan: appears to have actually paid attention in geography class.
<jthan> IdleOne: lol. I left "other" in there for my european friends and you.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-13
<InHisName> jthan: your last question was too limited.  I was needing -->No, insufficient proof as of 2012, but in 2042, Now that was the year that proved it beyond a shadow of a doubt to the WHOLE planet.
<peejTemp> is there a prefered way to clear up space in the /boot area of a linux install?
<peejTemp> i can't upgrade kernel cause i ran out of space :/
<peejTemp> shall i just start deleting unused images?
<peejTemp> trying this out: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-remove-unused-old-kernels-on.html
<InHisName> I think that is what I did, peejTemp.   I had 3.0something and deleted 2.6.low numbers and left a few of the higher 2.6 numbered ones.
<peejTemp> this method is gonna free up 1.2GB :D
<InHisName> Then I upgraded. then fixed up the debris left behind.
<InHisName> your /boot has 1.2 GIGS ???
<InHisName> my /boot was only 256MB total.  95% was older stuff.
<peejTemp> wait, no
<peejTemp> it's only 256MB
<peejTemp> that command is just freeing up that much disk space overall
<peejTemp> :)
<InHisName> jthan in his late 60's will say in 2062 that the disasters of '42 STILL didn't help the world fix global warming, cause in '47 the great siberian oil reserve went online, and the world   over-dosed on 99 cent gas ONE MORESTUPID TIME.   The 7,000 year reserve discovery, now 15 years later, are now declaring half gone with the other half gone in 5 more years.  The STUPIDo world STILL wants their 99 cent gas.  Ugggh.
<IdleOne> 99 cent gas? where!?
<IdleOne> First time I went to Philly gas was at 88 cents
<IdleOne> when i left it was at 3.30+-
<InHisName> IdleOne: In the 'story' the year is 2062 and jthan is reminiscing about the good ol' days back in '47.  When the great Siberian oil reserve went mainline into our veins.    Makes you so excited that you can barely wait for the year 2047 ?   Remember the HUGE natural disasters all over the world in  '42 that proved global warming for a certainty. Then in '47 was a mass forgetting of the global warming in a mad rush to 'mainli
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> coffee++
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to al!
<SamuraiAlba> *ALL
<SamuraiAlba> Where can I donate a couple P4 desktops?
<JonathanD> what ram type?
<SamuraiAlba> DDR
<ChinnoDog> Dossy: How do I find my ranking in the Twitterverse? I want to know why random peeps follow me
<ChinnoDog> tweet.grader.com gives me 64/100
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 is 94/100
<waltman> I'm 82
<pleia2> 94? that seems a bit off
<pleia2> (as in, way too high)
<MutantTurkey> air conditioning is broken again at the office
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I think UC is trying to force us out by shutting the air off every friday until 11:30
<MutantTurkey> or maybe they just want us to come in late...
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: But you are Internet famous.
<pleia2> not /that/ internet famous
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: All of the reasonably popular names rank 100 so I guess it is all relative...
<ChinnoDog> It is not a good way to find out if you are near the top 10 but is a good way to measure relative obscurity
<pleia2> isn't that what klout is for?
<JonathanD> I'm 67 :(
<ChinnoDog> idk pleia2. Hold on, signing up on klout.
<JonathanD> I don't like klout
<pleia2> they all are rather silly:)
<ChinnoDog> My Klout score is 21
<JonathanD> I don't have an actual twitter. I put in fosscons.
<pleia2> oh good, I was wondering why I didn't have you on my twitters
<pleia2> but I do have fossconne :)
<JonathanD> I might have a twitter. I don't know.
<ChinnoDog> You can pay soemone else to twitter for you
<JonathanD> pleia2: apparently I have a twitter.
<JonathanD> jonathand82
<JonathanD> With 4 tweets :p
<JonathanD> somehow that warrents a 30 out of 100 on tweetgrader.
<ChinnoDog> You have a tweet grade of 30
<ChinnoDog> yea that
<pleia2> yeah see, that's silly :)
<ChinnoDog> I think the tweet grader scale is not very linear
<pleia2> maybe it's trying to make you feel good about yourself
<JonathanD> pleia2: perhaps.
<ChinnoDog> Don't burst JonathanD's bubble. He has a grade of 30.
<pleia2> haha
<JonathanD> arent there things to allow multiple people to tweet from an acocunt?
<ChinnoDog> Malware
<pleia2> yeah, it's called giving multiple people the password
<pleia2> that too
<JonathanD> pleia2: I thought there used to be a service that did it though :p
<pleia2> there are things like posterous
<pleia2> but you still need to give it access to an account
<JonathanD> I suppose you would always have to.
<JonathanD> we used to use something like that for fosscon I think.
<JonathanD> So other people could tweet for it.
<JonathanD> and it did both twitter and identica.
<ChinnoDog> So you had a tool the delegated tweeting permission by tweeting on your behalf?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> it had the password, users had their own passwords to access it.
<ChinnoDog> You should set that up so we can tweet on your behalf
<JonathanD> sounds like fun.
<pleia2> yeah, like the dude I have IRC for me
<JonathanD> I would save a lot of time if I just had someone irc for me.
<JonathanD> I should look into that.
<teddy-dbear> find someone to tweet for me ;-)
<MutantTurkey> my laptop has an accelerometer on it.
<MutantTurkey> tell me thats awesome or what.
<JonathanD> My laptops have always had an accelerometer.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: thinkpad?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> i never new!
<MutantTurkey> knew'
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: it doesn't do like speed of forward motion does it?
<MutantTurkey> like going x miles an hour?
<JonathanD> no, it's pretty basic
<JonathanD> it can determine tilt, though.
<JonathanD> the windows app for it shows a little picture of the laptop, and the angle it's at.
<MutantTurkey> there is one for linux as well
<JonathanD> I don't think it does the picture though.
<MutantTurkey> mine does.
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> what app is it?
<MutantTurkey> hdap_gl
<MutantTurkey> hdaps-gl sorry
<JonathanD> I'll try that when I get home.
<JonathanD> thanks :D
<ChinnoDog> Thinkpads have accelerometers?
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> shuts off the harddrive if it's falling.
<JonathanD> to prevent damage
<ChinnoDog> I wonder how far it has to fall for the heads to have time to park
<MutantTurkey> its supposed to
<MutantTurkey> its not setup by default on linux right?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: right.
<JonathanD> you have to dance around to get it to work.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: maybe not that hard
<MutantTurkey> actually not...
<MutantTurkey> apparently
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Did you drop the laptop to be sure it works?
<JonathanD> the best test is throwing it out a window
<ChinnoDog> My coworker wanted to know where the GUI was for MySQL, I loled.
<pleia2> a lot of people use phpmyadmin
<ChinnoDog> It wasn't clear if that is what he was aking for. He wanted something like SQL Server Management studio which is a development and coding IDE as well as management interface
<ChinnoDog> I helped him set up phpmyadmin 5 minutes before he left
<JonathanD> theres the workshop thing, too.
<JonathanD> workbench, rather.
<JonathanD> mysql workbench
<ChinnoDog> Really, he had no idea what he wanted. He is an IT guy but for 10 minutes there he was an end user. He didn't want to develop anything. He was setting up Zen Cart
<ChinnoDog> What is everyone doing this weekend?
<TheLordOfTime> purging 50GB of cruft from my fileserver
<ChinnoDog> That sounds... fun...
<TheLordOfTime> its  not xD
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: HOPE9 and HacDC is here too
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: where is "here"?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: HOPE9 in nyc
<jedijf> Hac is doing a 3d printing talk tomorrow i think
<ChinnoDog> ic
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: bolt up
<ChinnoDog> can't. Gotta do school work and hang out with peeps in DC
<ChinnoDog> My peeps need me
<jedijf> crazy awesome so far
<jedijf> day one
<jedijf> day two it seems i'll be in workshops
<MobileTurkey> JonathanD: that was a really easy setup to get the accelerometer working
<JonathanD> nice
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: lol, i was so glad when my iBook accel worked - the drop test was unplanned - like day 2 of owning it
<MobileTurkey> i even ported an old kde3 app to trinity :-)
<MobileTurkey> now we have a new applet, working witht the new sys interface
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-14
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Evening
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-15
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: hacdc has awesome project, byzantium mesh networking distro
<jedijf> just invited them to FOSSCON
<InHisName> Morning, already
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> I'm back from my morning walk
<waltman> *yawn*
<rmg51> waltman: you should have been here
<rmg51> fire alarm went off
<rmg51> that would have kept you awake
<rmg51> food fire
<waltman> here?
<rmg51> my apt house silly
<rmg51> we still have that burnt toast odor
<rmg51> and it came from an apt all the way at the other end of the hall
<waltman> sounds fun
<rmg51> it was
<rmg51> for a short time
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-08
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: teddy-dbear you 2 are all set for FOSSCON, right?
<teddy-dbear> I am
<rmg51> we should be there
<teddy-dbear> with chocolate 8-)
<JonathanD> I need fosscon pins.
<teddy-dbear> I need more bking
<teddy-dbear> oops
<teddy-dbear> I need more bling
<jedijf> owasp just announced new schwag - blowing out old stuff, i'm waiting see pricing - might want to email them
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-09
<InHisName> Howdy jthan
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> howdy all
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> What's up?
<JonathanD> I'm scheduling the fosscon talks :)
<MutantTurkey> I'm trying to think of a moreutils like tool to write
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking a vertical diff could be cool
<MutantTurkey> diff by column not line
<ChinnoDog> k...
<MutantTurkey> I'm thinking of starting a pc repair business on the side
<ChinnoDog> Better create a formal price structure
<patbarron> I won't touch anyone else's PC's anymore, even for pay.  Because anything that goes wrong with that PC in the future, no matter what it is, the person always thinks that it's because of something I did to the machine and wants me to fix it (for free...)
<ChinnoDog> Yea, that is the business. lol.
<ChinnoDog> If you are going to fix someone's PC then you are on the hook for everything else that happens to it.
<pleia2> I think the only way it actually can make you money is if you enjoy it and don't value your time for other htings
<patbarron> forever.
<ChinnoDog> haha
<pleia2> it's not actually a good business model
<ChinnoDog> I disagree that you can't make money at it. If you set expectations I think you can make money.
<ChinnoDog> People can't expect to use your time for free though.
<MutantTurkey> I think a lot of poeple make great money with it
<MutantTurkey> thats why you set the standard
<MutantTurkey> you clearly charge XYZ and that's that.
<pleia2> well sure, if you charge $150 per visit like best buy does ;)
<MutantTurkey> don't get conned into repairs for free, because then they keep expecting
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: or you undercut them and steal the market.
<pleia2> I don't even know why I bother
<MutantTurkey> ?
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey, you are selling your time. Undercutting the others isn't necessarily the best strategy.
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: it's kind of a cliche for a young technical person to decide to get into computer repair, I'm sure we've all done it, had your identical ideas, and failed miserably
<ChinnoDog> You are already better than the alternative by virtue of having a name and a number they can call you at.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: sure, you need to figure out what works for you, but I think it's not hard to undercut something like best buy
<MutantTurkey> with terrible service, slow response times, and bad results at a high cost
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: I guess, maybe because it's a good thing to make some money on the side?
<MutantTurkey> I see a lot of non-technical people who need basic help, hell even being a consultant would be cool, because technical people might need help too
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey, you have no idea what you are getting into. If you want more suggestions from me out of my experience though I am happy to provide them.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: what sort of services did you provide?
<pleia2> good luck
<MutantTurkey> businesses or individuals?
<patbarron> One of the problems with a defined rate structure, is that (especially with non-technical folks), most of their problems don't/won't fit into neat little boxes...
<patbarron> The last time I touched someone's PC, it was a non-tech who wanted help getting Norton Antivirus on his machine, because he couldn't cope with "put the CD in and follow the instructions"...
<ChinnoDog> Yea, there is that problem too.
<patbarron> A week later, he calls me up, all upset - "Ever since you put that Norton on my machine, my printer doesn't print anymore!"
<patbarron> So I go over there and take a look at it.  Out of ink...
<JonathanD> patbarron: his telephone sounds kind of staticy too, obviously related to norton.
<patbarron> That's the sort of stuff I used to get all the time...  I just couldn't stand it anymore...
<JonathanD> I have a couple people I will do work for (for pay)
<JonathanD> it's a rather short list.
<JonathanD> And one business, but he pays well and is very flexible.
<JonathanD> thats more planning and purchasing than anything, though.
<JonathanD> not PC repair.
<JonathanD> PC repair is generally awful :)
<ChinnoDog> I know someone that did pretty well at it. He networked through his friend's families and eventually became the go-to computer guy for everyone that knew him.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: heres the thing.
 * MutantTurkey is listening
<JonathanD> Nearly every single person you meet anywhere has something wrong with their PC.
<JonathanD> Most just don't care :)
<MutantTurkey> right
<JonathanD> at least, not until it becomes unusable.
<MutantTurkey> hell even I do...
<JonathanD> Most of us do.
<JonathanD> That script that doesn't work quite right, but isn't bad enough to fix
<JonathanD> etc.
<MutantTurkey> piles of unmaintanable code not worth looking at
<MutantTurkey> who the hell knows OCaml? not me
<JonathanD> It would not suprise me if everyone in this channel has at least one thing that doesn't work right, but works well enough not to fix.
<MutantTurkey> sure
<JonathanD> That ends up being the kind of stuff people will call you for.
<JonathanD> They want to do X with Y.
<JonathanD> You tell them Y can't do X.
<JonathanD> They want it anyway.
<JonathanD> Eventually you leave, 3 months later they bring it up again.
<JonathanD> At least, thats what I always found when I did this stuff.
<JonathanD> I don't know if being the go-to computer guy for everyone you know is actually desirable.
<JonathanD> You want to choose your customers.
<patbarron> I kind of (purposely) priced myself out of the market.  Eventually, started telling people - "$75/hr, billing based on actual time spent, minimum 2 hour charge per incident."  If someone really wants me in particular, bad enough to pay what I ask ... we'll talk.
<MutantTurkey> but how do you pick?
<ChinnoDog> Everyone knew that if they asked him a question though it was going ot cost money
<ChinnoDog> Meaning, any work he did would cost money
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: well, kinda like what patbarron just said, you set certain expectations.
<MutantTurkey> so what's the problem ChinnoDog ?
<MutantTurkey> what I am hearing: make it clear so that the customer gets what you exactly say and expects what you say
<MutantTurkey> that is why I think doing small businesses could potentially be better
<MutantTurkey> but possibly not
<patbarron> And also, make sure the customer understands that if you didn't agree to it explicitly, it's not included...
<MutantTurkey> sure, i feel like i need to be a lawyer first :p
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: It isn't a problem so long as your customers are respectful of your time.
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> then again working as a underling in Acedamia there isn't a lot of that either
<MutantTurkey> right waltman?
<waltman> time has no meaning in academia
<ChinnoDog> haha
<waltman> MutantTurkey: is this because Cricket wants you to fix her computer? :)
<MutantTurkey> more like fix the servers she keeps crashing...!
<waltman> heh
<waltman> sysadmin sounds like a better careerpath than computer fixer
<ChinnoDog> Computer repair business owner sounds like a better career path than sysadmin.
<ChinnoDog> Especially if you sit in your office and chat on IRC all day while your minions fix computers.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: true
<waltman> heh
<jedijf> isn't the new price point getting too low. general public will replace rather than repair
<jedijf> hen i grab off curb with plans to refurbish.....and never get to it
<jedijf> *then
<ChinnoDog> That is true too but they still need help getting their old data to the new system and helping them get rid of the old one could have a return.
<ChinnoDog> Helping them select a new system can also be a paid activity.
<bts3685> my $0.02: sysadmin > pc tech
<bts3685> any schmuck can get an A+ cert and say they're qualified. the real money- and what you'll want to pursue- is asterisk. learn that and you'll have to turn down offers because you'll have so many clients
 * bts3685 has had to do that
<bts3685> VoIP is something nobody has time to learn but everybody (in the corporate world) wants
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<MutantTurkey> thumb injuries ugggh
<ChinnoDog> What did you do to it?
<MutantTurkey> no Idea, possibly sprained
<ChinnoDog> Opposable thumbs? You didn't need those anyway.
<teddy-dbear> just stop sucking on it so hard ;-)
<MutantTurkey> it's hard to get through life without thumbs
<MutantTurkey> they're awesome
<MutantTurkey> i have a new found appreciation for them
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: check your PMs
 * ChinnoDog scratches head at LUKS
<ChinnoDog> I am trying to install Mint using btrfs on LUKS. It doesn't boot after I do it.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. This btrfs thing might not work out the way I want it to. I was going to install PostgreSQL on it. Performance will be atrocious on btrfs.
<waltman> s/Performance/Everything/ :)
<jedijf> waltman: The Philadelphia Python .	
<jedijf> Tomorrow's Meetup: A waitlist is available for "July Project Night" - Meetup
<jedijf> i guess i had wrong night
<waltman> ah
<jedijf> http://www.meetup.com/phillypug/events/126437832/?a=md1_grp&rv=md1&_af_eid=126437832&_af=event
<ChinnoDog> waltman: what do you have against btrfs?
<waltman> Nothing in principle, but my impression was that it was still in development
<pleia2> yeah, they haven't released a stable version yet
<pleia2> it's "stable-ish" but I wouldn't run anything serious on it yet
<pleia2> (even they tell you on their sites it's not stable, "but every effort is being made to keep the filesystem stable and fast")
<waltman> You know what I find to be stable and fast? ext4.
 * waltman ducks
<jedijf> every effort and stable don't mix well together
<pleia2> jedijf: indeed
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you coming to FOSSCON?
<pleia2> ChinnoDog doesn't like conferences
<ChinnoDog> Yea. I don't get much out of cons.
<ChinnoDog> I wish ext4 had compression.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: there is food :P
<ChinnoDog> I don't need to go to a con to eat food.
<teddy-dbear> there will be chocolate
<teddy-dbear> you could always come and hang out with me and jedijf :-D
<teddy-dbear> bye
<waltman> ChinnoDog: ext4 supports sparse files, which is sort of compression.
<waltman> compressed file systems scare me.
<waltman> Also keep in mind that really big files like mp3s, video files, photos, etc. are likely already compressed.
<ChinnoDog> I hate the new gmail inbox
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-11
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<jedijf> sheep
<ChinnoDog> shickets
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi
<rmg51> Low
<rmg51> Lo
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> lo
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> I need a bagel
<JonathanD> we have 30
<ChinnoDog> Send me one and then you will have 29
<JonathanD> You are welcome to stop by and grab one.
<ChinnoDog> You are too far to go for a bagel.
<JonathanD> You can have 2.
<ChinnoDog> ha
<jedijf> JonathanD: i am on 76 can you toss?
<JonathanD> yes
<ChinnoDog> I think Dunkin will save me.
<waltman> I need a donut
<waltman> Well, maybe not *need*, but it would be tasty just about now.
<ChinnoDog> NEED
<waltman> COFFEE
<waltman> BACON
<ChinnoDog> http://www.cracked.com/article_19833_the-7-sneakiest-ways-corporations-manipulated-human-behavior.html
<ChinnoDog> (bacon related)
<ChinnoDog> I could use a nap
<pleia2> naps++
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Hi
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: ordering fosscon pins.
<teddy-dbear> bling!!!!!!!! :-D
<ChinnoDog> The cat does not like bacon.
<JonathanD> .976
<ChinnoDog> Ok. .976 of the cat does not like bacon. The other .034 touched it and told the cat's brain it was not delicious.
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<ChinnoDog> I googled how to cure bacon this morning. I now understand how turkey bacon and other bacons are possible.
<JonathanD> They say everything is better with bacon.
<JonathanD> Is everything also better when you make it into bacon?
<rmg51> some people think so
<ChinnoDog> om nom cat bacon
<ChinnoDog> What else should be made into bacon? Bananas? Socks?
<ChinnoDog> People?
<ChinnoDog> Manatee?
<pleia2> turkeys
<teddy-dbear> not teddy bears =-O
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-13
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey
<ChinnoDog> sup
<rmg51> nothing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-14
<ChinnoDog> Designing furniture is hard.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> your up early for a Sunday
<JonathanD> I spose.
<JonathanD> I'm defrosting the freezer.
<rmg51> I'm trying to get ready for a walk
<JonathanD> Trying?
<rmg51> not there yet
<rmg51> will be soon
<rmg51> bye
 * waltman yawns
 * ChinnoDog yawns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-07
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> afternoon y'all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-09
<Jackson> darn  xchat2
<Jackson> o/
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys,hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-10
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> kernel updatd
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-11
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<jthan> waltman: ping
<waltman> jthan: pong
<jthan> waltman: Soo.. I don't really know how you CompSci people work - but do you do any kind of active research?
<waltman> As opposed to...?
<jthan> Well - I didn't know if you just taught at this point, or what
<waltman> passive research?
<jthan> :-p
<jthan> Well - we've got plenty of faculty here at CU that are "Associate Professors" or something of the like now that don't actually have active labs.
<waltman> Ah. Well, there are some people in the CS department who are "teaching professors". They just teach. Others teach less and do research.
<waltman> I'm working as a postdoc and was teaching one class as an adjunct.
<jthan> Do you have any undergrads working under you, or is that less common at Drexel because of co-op stuff?
<waltman> It's relatively common for undergrads, especially those interested in grad school, to spend a co-op working for a professor
<waltman> We've got a number of undergrads working in my lab.
<waltman> at the lab I worked in as a grad student, we had a few who helped us out setting up an experiment, but mostly it was just grad students.
<waltman> it really depends on the lab
<jthan> I guess where I'm really going is - I am currently an undergrad going into my junior year. Not in Computer Science, but... I'm just having a really godawful time finding any research opportunities, and my GPA after taking OChem and my other "Weed out" classes is... meh... okay. But nobody seems interested.
<waltman> at Drexel?
<waltman> CU == Catholic U?
<jthan> CU == University of Colorado.
<waltman> http://bioimage.coe.drexel.edu/info/ is where I work
<jthan> So no, not at Drexel.
<waltman> ah
<jthan> But I'm curious what it is that I'm lacking, or what I'm doing wrong.
<jthan> I've tried the in person approach. I've emailed. I've sat in on plenty of talks about the people's research and read their papers.
<waltman> When I was an undergrad at upenn there were a ton of low-level research positions available to work study students
<waltman> maybe try the department office?
<jthan> Yeah.. they're kind of helpful. It's tough because we're so big and everyone in my major is like "I wanna go to med school" - so the rest of us get lumped with them a lot.
<jthan> Did you know you wanted to go to grad school before you went to grad school?
<jthan> :-p
<waltman> yeah, but then I put it off for like 20 years :)
<jthan> Haha. Maybe I'll take that approach.
<waltman> I suppose you could also try chatting up the grad students.
<waltman> if the department isn't being much help, maybe try the college of arts & sciences (or whatever it's called at CU)?
<jthan> Yeah, that wouldn't be a bad idea. I just wanna get my foot in the door. I'm okay cleaning glassware.
<jthan> Maybe I'll just try to meet with the department head and see what he's got to say.
<waltman> or find a new professor who's starting in the fall and needs warm bodies to staff his new lab?
<jthan> That would be a viable option as well.
<waltman> but i betcha somewhere there's a list of profs looking for students to help in their labs
<waltman> jthan: have you seen this? http://careerservices.colorado.edu/students/researchOpportunities.aspx
<jthan> Yeah - I've played with it and even been to their office. They do a really good job pointing you in the right direction, it just honestly seems like most of our professors don't care enough to sit and talk with us at that point.
<jthan> waltman: Okay, so meeting schedule with department head for next week - I'll let you know :-p
<jthan> I appreciate your digging around
<waltman> good luck!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-06
<rmg51> Morning
<TengokuNoIsan> morning
<TengokuNoIsan> Got the Freenas box running nicely
<TengokuNoIsan> Now I need to upgrade the drives.  Anyone have a use for 146GB 15K Cheeta SAS drives?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> morning :D
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName2> morning lazyPower, ChinnoDog, & TengokuNoIsan
<InHisName2> and 2 u 2, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o7
<ChinnoDog> I dislike ruby problems.
<jthan> samesies
<lazyPower> what ruby problem are you having ChinnoDog?
<ChinnoDog> I did an apt-get upgrade and now my one and only ruby plugin for weechat won't load. It says: 1157  weechat =!= │ ruby: error: eval:31:in `module_eval': uninitialized constant Encoding::UTF_7 (NameError)
<ChinnoDog> That is the beginning of the problems anyway. I googled it and it seems to be related to a bug. I tried downgrading the package and that didn't help. idk how to fix yet.
<lazyPower> ah
<lazyPower> i thought his might be a fulls tack ruby issue :P
<lazyPower> i havent used distro ruby in a long time - but i do dev with it so it makes sense for me to leverage rbenv for my deployments
<lazyPower> are you using the brightbox ppa ruby or canonical ruby?
<lazyPower> iirc they went from 1.9.x => 2.x recently, and there were some backwords incompat changes in that jump
<ChinnoDog> I am only on 1.9.3. I'm using the sources that were included with Ubuntu.
<lazyPower> ok
<lazyPower> sorry getting pulled into meetings, i can lend a hand in a bit tho ChinnoDog if its not super pressing
<pleia2> irssi 4ever
<ChinnoDog> Not really urgent. If downgrading the package didn't work though I wonder if it is some other data it has left on my system that has broken it. I was thinking I should try purging it and putting it back.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-07
<TengokuNoIsan> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3cd7u1/rip_marbus90/
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<TengokuNoIsan> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter and everything else
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: I purged all the ruby packages and reinstalled them but it still doesn't work :-(
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I should install Ruby from the brightbox PPA and cross my fingers?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-08
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<TengokuNoIsan> morning
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-09
<rmg51> Morning
<TengokuNoIsan> morning.  wassup?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Hiya!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-10
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson_> morn
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning v2
<teddy-dbear> o/
<TengokuNoIsan> \o/
<JonathanD> hey hey hey (come to FOSSCON)
<lazyPower> I signed up!
<ChinnoDog> Why are there so many ways to install Ruby?
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: ah!
<lazyPower> arey ou still around?
<lazyPower> for a change i'm not 100% focused on work and can actually lend a hand.
<ChinnoDog> I'm about to attempt to fix the ruby problem on my server right now. It actually came up again because I was using a different piece of software.
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to try taking the advice I found here: https://medium.com/@rdsubhas/ruby-in-production-lessons-learned-36d7ab726d99
<lazyPower> brightbox works
<lazyPower> but i still prefer to use rbenv + binstubs to do my deployments
<lazyPower> it tends to make them a little more bulletproof
<lazyPower> i know several people who shun having build tools on prod servers though, so ymmv
<lazyPower> and the bright box ppa is of high quality, and stays reasonably up to date
<ChinnoDog> I tried installing ruby 2.0 and 2.2 and my ruby script in weechat is still broken. Maybe it is the script.
<lazyPower> I dont recall the trace you were seeing, but i also dont know what the script is doing
<ChinnoDog> The script file starts with a few requires. Do I have to build those?
<lazyPower> if they are in the stdlib no - if they are gems you should probably gem install bundler, and bundle install the gems.
<lazyPower> ruby gems are a lot like python modules, isolation is the best bet when workign with them.
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: Here you go. http://pastebin.com/SVRNu858
<lazyPower> ok so for context, this is with relation to the irc => slack gateway?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. I'm trying to load a weechat script that preloads history when I connect to the gateway.
<lazyPower> ok, do you have a .bundle directory there somewhere?
<ChinnoDog> I pulled the script from https://github.com/thoughtbot/weechat-slacklog
<ChinnoDog> Where do I look for that? Home directory?
<lazyPower> in the directory your weechat plugins are located
<lazyPower> i want to ensure there's not some bundler config override happening
<ChinnoDog> There aren't any other folders in the plugin directory with that ruby file
<lazyPower> ok, and when you run ruby -v what do you see?
<ChinnoDog> Sorry, there is one folder that is called "autoload" that contains a link back to the ruby file. It is only intended to cause weechat to load it at startup.
<ChinnoDog> Now that I've upgraded from BrightBox I get: https://github.com/thoughtbot/weechat-slacklog
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> ruby 2.2.2p95 (2015-04-13 revision 50295) [x86_64-linux-gnu]
<ChinnoDog> that
<lazyPower> ok so far so good
<ChinnoDog> I just did "sudo gem install bundler" since you thought I should have it.
<lazyPower> can you run `irb` in the directory containing that script, then execute `require file`
<lazyPower> looking over the header, this is all stdlib
<lazyPower> we're goign to try to piss off ruby, and see if we cant dump some environment and figure out where its looking for gems
<lazyPower> i imagine this is related to a malformed, or improper GEM_HOME
<ChinnoDog> using "require file" in irb throws an error.
<lazyPower> well `require file` - should be require weechat-slack
<lazyPower> with quotes around weechat-slack
<lazyPower> require "weechat-slack"
<ChinnoDog> irb(main):006:0> require "./slacklog.rb"
<ChinnoDog> => true
<ChinnoDog> That?
<lazyPower> ok, so slacklog isnt' throwing an error on load
<lazyPower> s = SlackAPI(token=''foobazbar")
<ChinnoDog> Where are you suggesting I type that?
<lazyPower> in the irb console
<lazyPower> if you have your token, use the actual token
<ChinnoDog> I used the actual token and it doesn't do anything
<lazyPower> still good
<lazyPower> s is now an API object, we''re going to initate an HTTP request, 1 sec
<ChinnoDog> It changed the last character of the irb prompt to a quotation mark.
<lazyPower> ah that means you didn't close the quotes properly
<lazyPower> perhaps a mismatch in quote type? or missing quote?
<ChinnoDog> You used two single quotes to open the string and one double quote to close it. Which should it be?
<lazyPower> use double quotes
<lazyPower> my b
<lazyPower> its late on a friday is my poor excuse :)
<ChinnoDog> Now I get: NoMethodError: undefined method `SlackAPI' for main:Object
<lazyPower> schenanigans
<lazyPower> hang on
<lazyPower> ok i've been in python too long
<lazyPower> irb(main):006:0> s = SlackAPI.new(token='foobar')
<lazyPower> you initialize classes in ruby with .new(**params)
<lazyPower> with your module initialized, try fetching 2 messages from teh backlog
<lazyPower> s.backlog('#dev', count=2)
<lazyPower> i'm using #dev as an e xample, replace with a room that exists in your slack instance
<ChinnoDog> It returned a message that I assume means it is successful since it is not an error.
<ChinnoDog> will try backlog function now
<ChinnoDog> It worked. It returned two lines from my #training channel
<lazyPower> ok, try fetching a large amount and lets see if its the data thats coming back causing the error.
<lazyPower> like if someone has a unicode character in their handle for example
<lazyPower> like: Athénaïs
<ChinnoDog> I just returned 50 lines and that was fine.
<ChinnoDog> I am joined to a number of channels. It would take me awhile to test them all.
<lazyPower> theres a way to do it programmatically - but theres 1 of 2 things going on
<lazyPower> data coming back over the wire is causing this, or there's something in teh weechat init that is pointing to an older version of ruby
<lazyPower> or an improper gem location or some such
<lazyPower> its one of those two things, we've established the plugin loads and functions under normal circumstances
<ChinnoDog> I looked back at the errors. It says it can't load net/https
<lazyPower> and net/https is whats wraising the encoding error
<ChinnoDog> But I don't know how that can be since I just returned files from Slack using irb. Wouldn't irb load the dependencies when it created the object?
<lazyPower> yep
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to restart weechat. One second.
<ChinnoDog> Well, I created a new problem. lol
<lazyPower> wooo
<ChinnoDog> My /script command appears to be MIA
<lazyPower> progress, different errors
<lazyPower> ok - but
<lazyPower> does the slack-backlog work?
<lazyPower> or is that a prerequisit?
<ChinnoDog> I don't know how to test it without /script!
<lazyPower> are you running whats in archive or upstream ChinnoDog?
<ChinnoDog> I just did an apt-get autoremove and it removed Ruby 1.9. idk if that will make a difference.
<ChinnoDog> Of weechat? I'm using 1.3-dev from the PPA
<lazyPower> that should keep you from having two rubies on your system. which is a good th ing
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to try quitting weechat entirely instead of using the in place upgrade. brb
<lazyPower> when you installed brigtbox it should have updated-defaults to the 2.x
<lazyPower> right
<lazyPower> ...
<lazyPower> wait
<lazyPower> you had not nuked the weechat instance since we started this?
<lazyPower> that very well could be the issue. Stale environment surrounding weechat
<lazyPower> which would make sense that net::http was failing to load encoding
<ChinnoDog> The issue came up right after restarting weechat so I assumed that was nto the issue
<lazyPower> hmm ok
<ChinnoDog> I did an in place /upgrade a few minutes ago in case I accidentally downloaded a newer weechat binary since I did that.
<ChinnoDog> I still have no /script command. lol
<ChinnoDog> Clearly something has gone horribly wrong.
<lazyPower> join me #weechat
<lazyPower> lets ask upstream if they know why the missing /script
 * lazyPower twiddles thumbs - and now we wait.
<pleia2> I didn't break openstack today \o/
<JonathanD> \o/
<JonathanD> Howdy pleia2
<pleia2> o/ JonathanD
<lazyPower> congrats pleia2!
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: looking over the docs, i wonder if it didn't brick your session files... i have no way of knowing
<lazyPower> but sounds plausible
<lazyPower> https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html <-- in here, looking for /upgrade
<lazyPower> or maybe you need to run with the --upgrade flag?
<ChinnoDog> ooh
<ChinnoDog> I'll try that
<ChinnoDog> didn't help
<lazyPower> drat
<ChinnoDog> You know what would be nice? Error messages.
<lazyPower> ^
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to have to come back to this later.
<lazyPower> allright, sorry this wasn't a simple fix ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> 'sokay. I'll have to unbreak my weechat before any more "fixing" occurs.
<lazyPower> well, at least we compound fractured it
 * lazyPower hands you the duct tape
<ChinnoDog> I need to do a quick investigation without any channel buffers.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-12
<Guest37213> anyone wanna grab a beer? my plans bombed
<jackson> hay all
<jackson> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Can anyone recommend a good Internet to snail mail gateway? I.e. I log into web site, upload/write letter, it prints it onto paper and shoves it into an envelope with a stamp and mails it.
<ChinnoDog> Found a list from 10 years ago. http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/757765.html
<teddy-dbear> stop being soooo lazy and do it yourself :P
<lazyPower> that awkward moment when you realize you redeployed your bouncer and typo'd your idle channel
<ChinnoDog> I haven't owned a printer in years. Sending letters is a lot of work.
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog - yes, yes it is
<lazyPower> ssweeny - did anything ever come out of that effort to make an owncloud scope?
 * lazyPower lost track of that convo from 2015
<pleia2> lazyPower: welcome back! ;)
<lazyPower> pleia2 !! heyyyyy
<lazyPower> pleia2 hows conference season, book writing, being awesome?
<pleia2> lazyPower: mixed, but trending positive
<pleia2> lazyPower: how's life at the big C?
<ssweeny> lazyPower, there is such a scope in the open store
<lazyPower> pleia2 - its fantastic :D  busy as ever, to the point i forget what i'm doing half the time
<lazyPower> ssweeny \o/ i know what i'm doing this weekend
<pleia2> lazyPower: yay! coming to fosscon next month?
<JonathanD> Hi pleia2
<pleia2> o/ JonathanD
<lazyPower> i'm in KC right now. So the outlook is not good
<JonathanD> pleia2: PM?
<lazyPower> However if invited, i'll do everything i can to make it
<pleia2> JonathanD: go for it
<pleia2> lazyPower: living there?
<lazyPower> I'm kind of nomading it at the moment.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-14
<icey> Ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
 * princedimond kicks ssj100alpha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> It is always morning here.
<teddy-dbear> more like it's always quiet in here
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-17
<waltman> TOO quiet
 * ChinnoDog makes a peep
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and everything else
